# Question about trojans/ viruses etc.



## Foxsundance (Feb 5, 2009)

Found out I had a trojan earlier called "hook.dll", long with "hookdll.dll" and "hooks.dll". I searched for them, deleted them, emptied the recycle bin, searched again and they weren't back, and I've scanned my computer about 3 times. I heard it's a keylogger, so I'm worried. Am I safe, or could there still be traces of it somewhere? If so, how do I get rid of them?

Sorry if this is in the wrong forum.


----------



## Abwayax (Feb 5, 2009)

I infer that you are talking about Trojan.Nethell, which is indeed a keylogger. If you scanned 3 times and came up with nothing, it's probably gone for good; however, I'd look at the instructions on Symantec's "remove" page just to make sure it's all gone.

edit: a file named "hook.dll" is also used by Backdoor.Spymon


----------



## s k (Feb 5, 2009)

the only true way to get rid of a virus is to back everything up, reformat, and reinstall your OS


----------



## Abwayax (Feb 5, 2009)

s k said:


> the only true way to get rid of a virus is to back everything up, reformat, and reinstall your OS


This isn't a virus, this is a trojan. There is a difference.


----------



## Felidire (Feb 5, 2009)

I'd trust 100, he has the same beard as the 30 year old computer whiz who I met at college. xD

What did you use to search for it in the first place? I think norton & symantec are uber fail, do you have an anti-virus on the computer?


----------



## Oreku (Feb 5, 2009)

An amazing program that I have is AVG 8.0, this is a very pricey program though.

However, there is AVG Free, which has basically everything 8.0 has except for a firewall and rookit protection.

You can find AVG Free at download.com.


----------



## Felidire (Feb 5, 2009)

I use AVG free, it's a pain in the ass because it starts scanning whenever I turn the computer on and makes me lag like hell, (and I can't be bothered fddling with the scan settings.) It doesn't seem too bad though.

My favourite is Kaspersky, but I lost that when I formatted and changed computers.

Anything > Norton. ,xP


----------



## Foxsundance (Feb 5, 2009)

Felidire said:


> What did you use to search for it in the first place? I think norton & symantec are uber fail, do you have an anti-virus on the computer?


The normal search tool in Windows Explorer.

And yeah, I use AVG Free 8.0.


----------

